

Heyzap Expands Its Mobile Gaming Platform With Leaderboards (YC W09) - immad
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/28/heyzap-leaderboards/

======
lnanek2
Article seems poorly researched. "OpenFeint" is shutting down, but GREE
completely replaces it, at least on Android. It's also far beyond score
boards, with things like virtual currency, sharing screenshots, push, etc.. So
there is no vacuum at all. Not to mention we have Apple's Game Center,
Amazon's Game Circle, Papaya Mobile, etc..

I guess I am happy HeyZap is growing beyond the useless, check in from your
app, but with our app linked and not yours, roots I last heard of them being
at. Seems like they are growing so that they actually provide something
useful.

